# Kaufberatung Feeder-Rolle



## Schnuddi (17. Dezember 2021)

nachdem ich mir nun die Shimano Aero X1 Rute gekauft habe, in 3,35m, brauche ich dafür eine Rolle. Zunächst eine prinzipielle Frage wegen der Größe.
Reicht eine 40000er Rolle oder muß es eine 5000er oder 6000er sein. Geangelt wir nur in Stillwasser, also in Seen und Teichen. Auf Bleie, Schleie etc. und gelegentlich  ist auch ein Karpfen dabei. Wäre die Daiwa Ninja Match&Feeder zu empfehlen? Obwohl ich bei dieser Rolle nichts über Schnurclips lese. Und eine weitere Frage. Wie groß sollten die Maschen eines Feedersiebs sein?  Und noch eine Frage, Gibt es die Glasröhrchen für die Ersatz-Feederspitzen einzel zu kaufen. Bei meiner Rute war kein Glasröhrchen dabei. hab schon an den Händler geschrieben, doch der hat noch nicht geantwortet.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Dezember 2021)

Zu deinen Glasroehrchen, im Baumarkt gibt es Kunststoff - Panzerrohr, Elektroabteilung, damit kann man sich Ersatzrohre basteln. 
Meiner Meinung nach sollte für die Rute eine 4000er ausreichen, ob da Feeder dran steht oder nicht, ist ganz egal.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2021)

Jupp.
Ne 4000er reicht.


----------



## Schnuddi (17. Dezember 2021)

Meine Rollen-Vorauswahl, ohne daß ich diese Rollen kenne.: 

Balzer Alegra F 6600    oder

Daiwa Ninja Match&Feeder 400

Oder andere Vorschläge???


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2021)

Budget?


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Dezember 2021)

Alles, nur nicht Balzer-Rollen.


----------



## liac (17. Dezember 2021)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir vor ca. 3 Monaten die Okuma Longbow XT in der 640er Grösse gekauft und bin mit dieser bisher sehr zufrieden. 

Preis/Leistung stimmt bei der Rolle (bisher, da eben nur 3 Monate in Betrieb) definitiv. 

Des weiteren hat sie einen Freilauf, den ich persönlich ganz nett finde.


----------



## Schnuddi (17. Dezember 2021)

Budget 60 €. Dann wirds wahrscheinlich die Ninja werden. Die hat eine Bremskraft von 12 Kg und im Netz hört man nur Gutes über die Rolle.


----------



## Schnuddi (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab noch so ne Shimano AX als 4000der. Nagelneu. Das ist glaube ich das einfachste Modell von Shimano. Das getrau ich mir gar nicht so richtig zu fragen, aber würde die es vorerst zum Probieren auch tun?


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Dezember 2021)

Absolut, probiere es einfach aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> Ich hab noch so ne Shimano AX als 4000der. Nagelneu. Das ist glaube ich das einfachste Modell von Shimano. Das getrau ich mir gar nicht so richtig zu fragen, aber würde die es vorerst zum Probieren auch tun?



Ja die kannste auch erstmal nehmen.
Die Ninja ist aber schon klar besser.


----------



## daci7 (17. Dezember 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Alles, nur nicht Balzer-Rollen.


Jain.
Die Balzer Alegra Ultra Light Feeder ist keine schlechte Rolle. Jedenfalls hab ich die jetzt eine Saison an einer Drennan Puddle Chucker probiert und bin sehr angetan von der Kombination


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Dezember 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Jain.
> Die Balzer Alegra Ultra Light Feeder ist keine schlechte Rolle. Jedenfalls hab ich die jetzt eine Saison an einer Drennan Puddle Chucker probiert und bin sehr angetan von der Kombination


Dann kann ich dich nur beglückwünschen, ich kenne es auch anders. Auf jeden Fall, wenn ich die Auswahl von mehreren Rollen hätte, würde B. ganz hinten stehen.


----------



## daci7 (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich war auch sehr skeptisch, aber eine Rolle musste halt her und in dem Preissegment war das (mit Abstand!) die wertigste und solideste Rolle, die der Laden zu bieten hatte. Und wie gesagt, bereue ich den Kauf bisher überhaupt nicht, sondern überlege im Gegenteil mir, für eine weitere bisher unberollte Feederrute, noch so einen Trumm ins Haus zu holen 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Schnuddi (17. Dezember 2021)

Nochmal zu meinen anderen Fragen. Das mit dem Panzerrohr für die Spitzen ist ne gute Idee. Gibt's da auch ne Idee, wie man die Öffnung, wo man die Spitzen rausholt, verschließt. Und wie gross sollten die Maschen eines Feedersiebes sein


----------



## yukonjack (17. Dezember 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> Nochmal zu meinen anderen Fragen. Das mit dem Panzerrohr für die Spitzen ist ne gute Idee. Gibt's da auch ne Idee, wie man die Öffnung, wo man die Spitzen rausholt, verschließt. Und wie gross sollten die Maschen eines Feedersiebes sein


Korken, Wein oder Sekt. Was ist ein Feedersieb?


----------



## Schnuddi (17. Dezember 2021)

Na ein Sieb durch das man das Feeder, Futter, siebt, damit es keine Klumpen gibt.


----------



## yukonjack (17. Dezember 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> Na ein Sieb durch das man das Feeder, Futter, siebt, damit es keine Klumpen gibt.


Habe in über 30 Jahren Angeln noch nie Futter gesiebt. Bohrmaschine und Quirl haben immer gereicht. Ich bin sogar der Meinung, kleine Klumpen können sogar gut sein (unterschiedliches Auflöseverhalten). Ist aber nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## Schnuddi (17. Dezember 2021)

Da gibt's auch andere Meinungen .


----------



## yukonjack (17. Dezember 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> Da gibt's auch andere Meinungen .


Na klar. Warum auch nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Dezember 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> Nochmal zu meinen anderen Fragen. Das mit dem Panzerrohr für die Spitzen ist ne gute Idee. Gibt's da auch ne Idee, wie man die Öffnung, wo man die Spitzen rausholt, verschließt. Und wie gross sollten die Maschen eines Feedersiebes sein


Da gibt es passende Verschlussstopfen oder auch Stopfen für Zaunpfaehle oder Rohre etc. Und beim Sieb, ich habe nach 50 Jahren Angeln immer noch keins. Ansonsten, je feiner das Sieb, desto feiner auch das Futter. Aber ich bin in Sachen Sieb eben kein Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Tobias85 (17. Dezember 2021)

Die Maschenweite von einem Futtersieb ist immer ein bisschen davon abhängig, wann, wo und wie du angeln willst. Für das Rotaugenangeln im Winter sieben manche ihr Futter durch ein 2mm-Sieb. Im Sommer auf Brassen oder sogar Karpfen wird locker ein 4mm-Sieb ausreichen. Da sind kleine Restklümpchen weniger schlimm, da sind die Fische ja wesentlich hungriger.

Ich persönlich hab mir zwei Siebe in 2mm bzw. 4 mm besorgt und bin damit zufrieden. Die 2mm sind klein genug, um das zubereitete Futter im Winter fein durchzusieben (grobe Partikel im Futter siebe ich dann vor dem Anrühren schon mit einem Metall-Küchensieb raus) und sind auch eine gute Maschenweite für liquidised bread, falls ich das mal sieben möchte. Im Sommer würden mir fürs Futter die 4mm absolut reichen. 4mm sind auch super, um Maden durchlaufen zu lassen und so die toten von den fitten zu trennen. Mit den 2mm klappt das auch mit Pinkies, dauert aber etwas länger, für die wären 2,5mm optimal.

Jetzt hast du mal ein paar grobe Anhaltspunkte und kannst überlegen, was dir davon wichtig ist. Ich denke zu 90% wirst du mit dem 4mm-Sieb super auskommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Habe in über 30 Jahren Angeln noch nie Futter gesiebt. Bohrmaschine und Quirl haben immer gereicht. Ich bin sogar der Meinung, kleine Klumpen können sogar gut sein



Genau so ist es.
Ich siebe auch nix weil gröberes Futter Kleinfsche schneller sättigt.
Die will ich aber gar nicht angeln - im Gegensatz zu Wettkampfanglern, die gern viel Kütfisch fangen.

Mein Tipp - vergiss das Sieb und überlass solche Spielereien den Kütfischanglern!
Das Futter im Eimer mit Quirl und Bohrmaschine angerührt ist locker genug.


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Dezember 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Alles, nur nicht Balzer-Rollen.


Was ist daran soooo verkehrt. Ich habe selber eine seit Jahren einmal im Jahr im Einsatz und bin zufrieden.
Ach so und für die beschriebene Situation reicht ne 4000er locker.


----------



## Schnuddi (18. Dezember 2021)

Da ich mit dem Feedern ja erst beginne, tauchen immer wieder neue Fragen auf.
Ich hab mir für die Feedermontage folgende Schnur ausgesucht: Mono Shimano Technium Invisitec 0,22, 5,3 Kg

Wäre die o.k. oder ist die zu schwach. eher für Seen, also Stillwasser.

Für Schleie und Karpfen: welche Vorfachmaße und welche Hakengrößen?


----------



## yukonjack (18. Dezember 2021)

Da du mit dem feedern erst beginnen willst gebe ich dir folgenden Rat. Gehe an dein Gewässer, schau dir das Gerät der anderen Angler an, unterhalte dich mit denen und klau so viel wie möglich mit deinen Augen.


----------



## Tobias85 (18. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau so ist es.
> Ich siebe auch nix weil gröberes Futter Kleinfsche schneller sättigt.
> Die will ich aber gar nicht angeln - im Gegensatz zu Wettkampfanglern, die gern viel Kütfisch fangen.
> 
> ...



Lieber Professor, vergiss nicht, dass du schon einige Lenze Erfahrung hast und weißt, wie und wo du die dicken Fische bekommst und dass zudem auch nicht jeder den passenden Futterquirl besitzt (als Alternative eignet sich hier natürlich ein Handmixer aus der Küche, sofern dann niemand meckert). Grade als Anfänger ohne all die Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen können schon drei Küttfische den Unterschied machen zwischen Freude am Erfolg und Frust über den nächsten Schneidertag in Folge, spreche da aus bitterer Erfahrung. Und grade wenn er jetzt im Winter starten will ist es schon schwierig genug und es geht um jeden Fisch.


----------



## Schnuddi (18. Dezember 2021)

Ich angle schon über 40 Jahre. Also ein bischen Erfahrung hab ich da schon und  wenn ich mal an einem Tag Schneider bin, so ist das für mich überhaupt nicht tragisch. Das gehört dazu. Ich bin halt nur beim Feedern Anfänger und sammle so viel Tipps wie möglich von erfahrenen Feederanglern. Z.B. hier im Forum. Danke allen für die Hilfe, aber leider hat Niemand meine letzten beiden Fragen beantwortet. (#25) 

Das Thema mit dem Sieb können wir aber jetzt glaube ich, abhaken. Da hab ich jetzt alle für mich notwendigen Infos.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Dezember 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> Shimano Technium Invisitec 0,22,



Top Schnur. 
Benutze ich auch in Verbindung mit 0,20er und 0,18er Vorfächern.

PS: Als Futterquirl benutze ich einen Farbrührer wie diesen:


			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/LOQAAOSw3RlgSKWv/s-l400.jpg


----------



## Schnuddi (18. Dezember 2021)

0,20 und 0,18 als Fluorcarbon ? Oder normale Mono. Welche Tragkraft?


----------



## schlotterschätt (18. Dezember 2021)

Also hier mal mein bescheidener Einspruch was das sieben angeht.
Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob man nur mit offenem bzw. halb geschlossenem Korb feedert oder mit einem Method Feeder.
Bei den normalen Körben ist die Konsistenz von dem Futter nicht ganz so wichtig wie beim Method.
Beim Method Feedern muß das Futter den Aufschlag auf der Wasseroberfläche überstehen, ohne Probleme bis zum Grund kommen und dort nach ca. 20-30 Sek. regelrecht "explodieren". Das funktioniert aber nur wenn das Futter über eine gleichmäßige Konsistenz und die genau dazu passende Feuchte verfügt. Deshalb hat das Sieb  (ick habe 4mm) dort seine Berechtigung.
Die DAIWA Ninja Feeder hab ick auch in 3,60m Länge und 150g WG, dazu 'ne 4000er Leier reicht allemale aus.
Als Strippe nehme ick 'ne 25er (möglichst eine sinkende Mono) Vorfach dann 'ne 22er oder 23er (ick angele mit 10-12cm Vorfächern 0,10mm bzw. 0,12mm geflochtene beim Method Feedern) und Hakengröße auf Schleie 8er oder 10er (mit Miniboilies oder Pelletts) auf Karpfen dann 4er oder 6er aber dit muss jeder für sich selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## Schnuddi (18. Dezember 2021)

> Professor Tinca schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Benutze ich auch in Verbindung mit 0,20er und 0,18er Vorfächern.



 Was passiert, wenn da ein Karpfen drauf geht. Ich hab gelesen, da es beim Feedern auch noch dünner zugehen kann. Wie kann man da einen Karpfen drillen? Man kann da doch einfach nur halten, bis er müde wird. Bei ienm Karpfen Hair-Rick ist da die Tragkraft deutlichhöher, so daß man auch drillen kann.


----------



## yukonjack (18. Dezember 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> *Was passiert, wenn da ein Karpfen drauf geht. *Ich hab gelesen, da es beim Feedern auch noch dünner zugehen kann. Wie kann man da einen Karpfen drillen? Man kann da doch einfach nur halten, bis er müde wird. Bei ienm Karpfen Hair-Rick ist da die Tragkraft deutlichhöher, so daß man auch drillen kann.


So ein Karpfen bis 2 Kg dürfte kein Problem sein. Geht`s dann aber in Richtung 10Kg und mehr müsstes du auf deine 40jährige Angelerfahrung zurück greifen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Dezember 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn da ein Karpfen drauf geht. Ich hab gelesen, da es beim Feedern auch noch dünner zugehen kann. Wie kann man da einen Karpfen drillen? Man kann da doch einfach nur halten, bis er müde wird. Bei ienm Karpfen Hair-Rick ist da die Tragkraft deutlichhöher, so daß man auch drillen kann.



Wie Jack schon schreibt, kann man Karpfen bis 3 - 4 kg noch ganz gut drillen.
Wenn das Wasser frei von Hindernissen ist, geht auch mehr.

Naja gegenhalten und ihn per Rutenaktion und Bremse müde machen, wie das Drillen eben so läuft.

Du kannst ja mal versuchen wieviel kg Zug du mit deiner Rute auf eine Zugwaage bekommst. 
Du wirst staunen.


----------



## Tricast (18. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal versuchen wieviel kg Zug du mit deiner Rute auf eine Zugwaage bekommst.
> Du wirst staunen.



Hör auf mit solchen Empfehlungen, damit treibst Du die Leute nur in die Muckie-Buden. Wenn die dann die Waage ablesen glauben die an Muskelschwund.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Made90 (18. Dezember 2021)

Wenn deine Bremse und Rute gut arbeiten kann man mit 0.18 oder 0.20er schon sehr schöne Fische landen. Ich habe diesen Sommer einen 7kg Karpfen mit 0.14er problemlos müde gedrillt. Man muss nur ruhe bewahren und nichts forcieren falls es die Angelstelle erlaubt


----------



## Schnuddi (19. Dezember 2021)

Ich hatte danach schon mal gefragt und  die Antwort bekommen "Top Schnur". Aber wie ist diese Schnur von der Stärcke und Tragkraft her. Ist die zu dünn? Wie gesagt auch auf Karpfen und Schleie. Oder doch lieber ne 025iger?
Mono Shimano Technium Invisitec 0,22, 5,3 Kg


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Dezember 2021)

22er reicht völlig.

Darum schrieb ich ja "versuch mal wieviel kg Zug du ausüben kannst mit der Rute"...


----------



## Tricast (19. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 22er reicht völlig.
> 
> Darum schrieb ich ja "versuch mal wieviel kg Zug du ausüben kannst mit der Rute"...


Mit einer BIG GAME Rute und Beckengurt oder sogar auf einem Schlitten und mit den Füßen pumpen??? 
Mensch Professor mach doch die Leute nicht verrückt.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Dezember 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> Ich hab noch so ne Shimano AX als 4000der. Nagelneu. Das ist glaube ich das einfachste Modell von Shimano. Das getrau ich mir gar nicht so richtig zu fragen, aber würde die es vorerst zum Probieren auch tun?


Nimm die - fürs Feedern ne absolut brauchbare Rolle..
Die 0.22er passt ebenfalls sehr gut.
Und Siebe gibt es auch in "kleiner", ich hab sowas in ca. 20x20cm, da komm ich prima mit klar, falls ich denn mal siebe, und habe, wenn nicht, nicht soviel zu schleppen.


----------



## Muckeburger (5. März 2022)

Was genau soll gegen die Balzer Rollen sprechen?


----------



## fluefiske (5. März 2022)

Nochmal zur Schnurstärke :
Willst Du nur bis ca. 40m mit einem mittelschweren Feederkorb fischen,reicht die 22er gut aus.Möchtest Du aber weit raus mit einem schwereren Korb,wäre eine 25er angebracht,damit sich die Schnur nicht überdehnt.Da kommt es natürlich auch auf das Wurfgewicht der Rute an.Du kannst ja trotzdem mit einem feineren Vorfach fischen.


----------



## DUSpinner (6. März 2022)

Wenn man im Stillwasser oder sehr langsamfliessende Gewässer angelt reicht die vom TE angesprochene Schnur sowie Rolle. Daran kann man bei entsprechender Rute Körbe bis 60 gr werfen. Im Stillwasser reichen Futterkörbe. 20 bis 40 gr, je nach Tiefe bzw. Wurfweite. An Gewässern wo keine grossen Karpfen zu erwarten sind, reichen Vorfächer von 0,14 bis 0,18.
An einem 0,20 Vorfach kann man bei einer gut eingestellten Bremse und weicher Rute Karpfen bis 20 Pfd. ausdrillen. Wenn abgestorbene Bäume vorhanden sind, kann man in der warmen Jahreszeit auch mit 25er Vorfach keinen Großkarpfen davon abhalten dorthin zu schwimmen....
Zum Thema Sieben des Futters.: Mache ich mit 50 Jahren Matchanglererfahrung nur in der kalten Jahreszeit mit einem 4mm Sieb und im Strom mit einem 8mm Sieb. Die Fische wollen in der warmen Jahreszeit was zum fressen haben. Das Sieben hat bei vielen Anglern eher eine psychologischen Effekt, weil es besser als ungesiebtes Futter aussieht. Nach dem Sieben wird das Futter eh doch in den Korb gepresst. GROSSFISCHE wollen was anständiges fressen und nicht die Krümmel mühsam aufsaugen.


----------



## Michi Back in Hell (6. März 2022)

Also wenn du eine stabile Rolle für mehr Gewicht suchst, kann ich die 
Daiwa TD Feeder 4012 QD 
sehr empfehlen. Auch wenn die erst so ab 90 € zu haben ist. Ich finde die als Kofferraumrutenangler auch superpraktisch, weil man mit einem Klick den Knauf anlegen kann und gefühlt kommt die an die legendäre Robustheit der BG ran (wenn Bastler dabei sind, die die Starken/Schwächen beider Rollen vergleichen können, dann immer her damit)

Für leichtere Angelei nehme ich immer die, die ich beim Spinnfischen geschrottet habe. Meist ist hier nur eine Unwucht am Rotor oder sonstwo drinnen aber für eine Ablegrute taugt das allemal. Selbst wenn man alle 5 Minuten einholt


----------



## Astacus74 (6. März 2022)

Michi Back in Hell schrieb:


> kann ich die
> Daiwa TD Feeder 4012 QD
> sehr empfehlen.



Die hätte ich mir auch kaufen sollen mit meiner Balzer Alegra Feeder 6600 bin ich noch nicht zufrieden, die Verarbeitung bei der ersten Lieferung beide Spulen mit Riefen und Kanten an der Abwurfkante also zurück, die Retoure dasselbe mit der Ersatzspule
zur Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen.
Gekauft habe ich sie mir wegen des Preises und des Release Schnurclips


Gruß Frank


----------

